# latest smitty shooter



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, here is my latest slingshot I've made. I like it so much I thought I'd just use it instead of my mug shot as my avatar. I made a similar one for my son to shoot and just had to make me one kinda like his, except no finger grooves in mine.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very slick! Is it made from Oak? What type of bands are those?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah it's made by glueing two 3/4" oak flats together and sawing them out with scroll saw. Then I use a circular sander to rough out the shape and thin out the forks. I like the idea of laminating the wood for the forks to alternate the grain pattern to make it stronger. My son has broken two of my forks with marble hits on the frame, so I figured I better figure something out.
The bands are Linatex. They are not as fast as Tex-shooters' bands, but I like the cool red color, so what can I say? They are really nice to shoot. Tex is the guy who finially got me to try flat bands and I love them of course. I still like Trumark RR-T bands rigged to shoot over the top. They are great for thousands of shots at targets and pretty darn fast for tubes.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is another way I like to attach RR-T Trumarks using leather to rig for over the top shooting


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Where do you get the Linatex bands from? I looked on their site, and did not see bands. What am I missing?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I got them from McMaster Carr web site. I think Flatband (Gary Miller) also sells Linatex band sets with pouch and all on E-Bay, or you could just contact him and buy straight from him.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you prefer the Linatex VS or the standard Linatex?
Here are the spec differences that I found on their site:

Types: Linatex/Linatex VS
Hardness (IRHD): 38/40
Modulus @ 500% (MPa): 2.0/3.2
Tensile Strength (MPa): 25 (3618 psi)/21.5 (3118 psi)
Elongation at Break: 830%/750%
Tear Strength (N/mm): 44(250 lbsf/in)/43(245 lbsf/in)
Specific Gravity: 0.96/0.95
Resilience: 83%/83%


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I get part #86085K101 from McMasters, thats all I know about it, besides that I really like how it shoots.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm. That material has different specifications than either of the products I posted above.


----------



## Scary (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful job Smitty! I like odd ball woods alot, but there is still something about good ol' oak grain that catches my eye! Scary


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks maan! I laminate them now to increase strength by grain variation.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Some really nice frames Smitty!!!! Excellent work.I think you're becoming like me,you have just as much fun making them as shooting them!!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Smitty!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the complements guys. I really like shooting my slingshots more than making them. I've made maybe something like fifty frames because of my injured left hand, trying to make one that didn't put too much stress in one place. The whole hand was crushed and every bone with it. The ball-joint in my thumb was powered and couldn't be fixed, so I've experimented quite a bit on frames that "FIT" the hand. But, I haven't used a slingshot since the injury and only recently have I started trying to shoot one again. At first, it hurt so bad I could only use rubber bands, but now about a year later of starting to shoot again I am actually shooting with very little pain. My left hand has gotten stronger and now I can shoot about 200 rounds a day with normal strength bands.
I do "work out" by stretching slightly stronger bands mornings and evenings when the weather is bad. Best of all, I have found I can actually hold any frame now and shoot it. It amazes me... more than thirty years after the injury my left hand is still getting better. If not for my mothers' stopping them, the doctors were just going to cut it off and not have to worry about gangreen setting in. It really feels like a personal victory to be able to participate in this very fun sport.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, I didn't know about your hand-sorry to hear that. Smitty ,have you given a Wrist-Braced model a try? My current Slingshot of choice is a Crosman Vortex,modified a little,and loaded with flats of course. I had to let the Ergo go for awhile in favor of this because of a "Frozen Shoulder" that also compressed a nerve in my left arm and makes it shake a little-not good for competitive shooting. It will go away on it's own but can take up to 3 years! The last 2 tournaments I was in I used Wrist Braced models and I was able to compete. Might help you out Bud. I'd be glad to set you up with some advice on re-working a P-51 or Vortex or any other Wrist Braced job you might like. It takes a whole lot of stress off your injured hand.Good luck Bud! Gary


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Smitty, I will make my first prototype of the gloveshot today. If my imagination does not fool me, then this model would not need much pressure from the thumb OR the fingers. Most of the force is on the palm and back of the hand.

If that works out, I will gladly make one more of the final prototype and send it to you, if you like.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Joerg I would consider that one of the highest honors of my life! I haven't even considered a totally different type of grip. I would love to try it and see if it would make my shooting time pain free. That would be wonderful! Wearing a glove helps a lot, but my thumb still has a hard time, and pistol grips put bad pressure on it. I can shoot a Saunders Hawk with light bands, but it gets to me too after a short while. The easiest slingshot I've found for me to hold are the small Dankungs, so now that is what I'm working with. Thank you for the help!

Flatband...Mr. Miller, you have helped me so many times with advice and examples of slingshots that if it wasn't for you, Joerg, Tex,Mel,and Geko, I probably would have given up by now. This is why I love to visit these forums, because I feel we are an international brotherhood of people pulled together by our enjoyment of such a great sport. Thank you all so much!

I hope to also help and encourage others the way I have been helped by all of you!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Smitty,that Glove Shot Slingshot will work also Bud. The stress, like Joerg said, will be directed at the back of the hand and wrist-thumb won't be affected. I have to come up with a nickname for that frame. Golveshot, Snaffle- I'm thinking THE HANDSHOT or PALMSHOT/ Whatchatink guys?







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah Flatband I think it will make it where I can actually shoot without pain! But Hey!...Wait a minute! Don't they say..."NO PAIN NO GAIN"? Does that mean I won't get tighter and tighter groups when I'm target shooting?


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

hey smitty have you posted those pics on my slingshot group on flickr?


----------

